# Berretta Ammo



## RT9510 (Jun 7, 2015)

I just purchase a new 92 FS. I keep reading about which ammo to use and I'm getting all different kinds of answers. I checked with Beretta and the only thing they say is not to use P or +P ammo. Would someone please point me the right direction. When I had my Hi-Point 9mm, I used Winchester 115grain. Thanks Everyone !


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think you have your answer. Your 92 will shoot 9mm ammo. Buy SAAMI spec ammo but don't buy +P (I've never heard of 'P' ammo). Any brand name 9mm ammo of just about any bullet weight will work just fine. Be aware that some/most pistols have a breakin period when new, so if you have some problems in the beginning just keep going. Clean the gun first, clean the mags too. Lube per the manual, use gun lube too (not car stuff). You have a good gun so stick with it and use quality ammo..

I personally avoid *all* the Russian stuff. The quality just isn't there and the consistency isn't there. I don't think it makes sense to buy a really good gun, like your 92, then risk it with junk ammo. I don't know how many stories I've read where the guy spends good money on the gun then buys combloc ammo for his first range visit and when the gun doesn't run for s**t he's bad mouthing the gun and ready to ship it back to the maker.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I always use standard pressure ammo in mine...eats about any bullet profile. I don't run steel cased ammo in any of my "western" manufactured guns. With a 4.9 inch barrel, using +P ammo is kinda moot. You get plenty of velocity out of that longer barrel for proper expansion and such of JHP ammo. JMHO.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mmm, don't use +p? You mean no Gold-dot 124+p, say it ain't so, but why the heck not? limited +p+ perhaps, but +p would be fine in my opinion. Just make sure you change your recoil spring at recommended intervals. I'd run a 14 pound spring and If i was shooting alot of +p and +p+ go with a 15 pound spring. According to the manual beretta does not recommend prolonged use of +p and +p+ and machine gun ammo as chamber pressures may exceed SAMMI and/or possible premature wear on parts. Sounds like you spoke to a overly cautious rep. 9mm Nato is generally just a slight step under +p in pressure and that's what are military uses along with those M9's for the last couple of decades.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

I've run GECO (NATO specs) through my 92A1, and some Federal HST 124gr +P. Of course, a couple hundred rounds isn't going to make a difference, but a constant diet will wear out your springs faster. I doubt you will blow the barrel up or anything.


----------

